# [KDE4]Despes del Login nada..(abiero)

## Franchute13

Hola a todos

Hice una instalacion desde cero de gentoo, en el cual me cope y puse el KDE 4.1.2 ...., luego, una vez terminada y sin errores, cuando trato de arrancar el KDE, llega hasta la pantalla de Login... ahi pongo usuario y clave y luego de eso pantalla negra y ahi queda!!!!, no puedo cambiar a consola ni veo nada mas, solo reiniciando la maquina vuelvo a ver algo... desde otra maquina hago una conexion ssh y logro entrar y responde, trato de matar el X o el KDM y no puedo. Busco en log y no hay nada.

La placa de video es una ATI.

Alguna sugerencia??

Abrazo

----------

## chakenio

Que tal, a mi me paso algo parecido, lo que podes hacer seria. 

Reinciar el sistema, luego editar la linea de booteo del kernel, y agregar single.

Ej: /boot/<kernel tuyo> root=/dev/sda3 single

Cuando comience a arrancar, en un momento te pide el pass de root, lo pones y luego se queda la linea de comandos quieta.

Te recomendaria que sigas este manual luego http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers , lo podes hacer con links, si no lo tenes hace... emerge links y luego lo ejecutas "links",tocas la g y pones esa direccion, saludos.

----------

## Franchute13

Hola

Gracias por tu respuesta.

tengo configurado el inittab para que no carge desde el vamos el KDE, asi que siempre llego a consola.

Luego lo llamo con KDM y arranca el kde.

La placa de video parece estar bien configurada, pues el startx funciona bien, ademas el KDM arranca y muestra para logearse.

Abrazo

Fran

----------

## jkredd

Hola

Una pregunta.. como tienes configurado el xdm de conf.d ?

----------

## sefirotsama

Tampoco puedes reiniciar las X en local? se hace apretando: control + alt + backspace (la tecla de borrar encima del intro).

Has intentado de borrar ~/.kde y .kde-3.5 y .kde4 y similares?

Te funciona algún otro gesto de ventanas? xdm por ejemplo?

Trata de arrancar la sessión de kde directamente en lugar de pasar por KDM.

----------

## Franchute13

Hola

Para jkredd

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Para sefirotsama

Mira, solo tengo kde4, pues borre todo el disco y arranque desde cero... probe de borrar la carpeta de .kde4 y nada

arranco startx sin problemas y lo mismo con kdm

cuando quiero arrancar startkde tira este error

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

alguna idea de que es?

Gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

Ahora no estoy seguro pero creo que xdm se instala por defecto (para probar el servidor X). Te ofrece una calculadora el xeyes y el xterm (foco bajo ratón).

Cambiando:

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

Podrias arrancar un entorno X mínimo para investigar con más comodidad (también puedes ponerte fluxbox de mientras pero te alejas un poco del propósito inicial).

De todas manera mira esto:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.0"

Respecto a tu error, la configuración de KDM (en el 3.5) se encuentra quí:

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

Supongo que con la del 4 debe ser similar, si se trata de configuraión de KDM tal vez con esto puedes tratar de revisarlo.

Por ultimo, llama a X directamente en lugar de KDM (haces login en modo texto y luego lo llamas)

----------

## Franchute13

Hola nuevamente

cambie a 

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

y cuando arranco kdm y estoy para logearme y me logeo, vuelve a la pantalla de logeo

cuando estoy dentro de la consola, logeado como root y pongo startkde sale el error

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

Lo cual me hace pensar que esta mal configurada la placa de video.... pero si es asi, porque anda el starx y el kdm???

----------

## sefirotsama

Será pifia mia... hace tiempo creí que se instalaba automáticamente XDM al instalar el servidor grafico...

Has mirado si hay algún bug abierto en bugs.gentoo?? Tal vez debería ser hora de abirlo...

No sé me ocurre que más decirte... pq cuando accedes por SSH has mirado los logs de xorg? y la tabla de procesos muestra algo normal? Es que me parece raro que no puedas matar la sesión ni reiniciar el servicio.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

¿Por casualidad no has tratado de meter compiz ó el frambuffer de video?

Me da la impresión de que por alli van los tiros

----------

